# Full moon on Halloween!



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh how perfect


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Now definitely a party...I don't care that its wednesday!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, beautiful! I hope we all have great weather this year! 

*crossing fingers*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Fantastic!! It was a beautiful nearly full moon last night. Werewolf clouds and all . I felt the urge to howl...
A full moon on Halloween will make it perfect! Let's hope!


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

That'll be awesome!!!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

nice... must evaluate my lighting.....


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)




----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I believe that the full moon is on the 29th. Which means that the moon won’t even be out until later in the evening. Most of my ToT come between 6:00 and 8:00. So the moon light should not be an issue with my haunt.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Ohhh that will be perfect!! Hopefully I will be able to take some amazing pictures!!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

According to the almanac for My location moonrise is at 7:56 on Halloween.. . It will definitely be a help with bringing in the small and expensive stuff (like my fog machines) that don't get left out all night.


----------



## dawghaunt (May 5, 2012)

Its not a full moon this Halloween. look it up. the next full moon on Halloween is 2015, that's a Saturday by the way


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

dawghaunt said:


> Its not a full moon this Halloween. look it up. the next full moon on Halloween is 2015, that's a Saturday by the way


It wasn't meant to start a scientific debate, just seeing that the moon phase looks close to a full moon and for Halloween, that's a bonus!


----------



## dawghaunt (May 5, 2012)

Ahhhhh.. gotcha!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh cool! - was wondering that after doing the math in my head last night after noticing the full moon. Sweet!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> Hope it's a clear night so we can enjoy this!
> 
> http://www.moonconnection.com/moon-october-2012.phtml


I was just thinking about this this morning driving to work. I was trying to calculate when the cycle would repeat near Halloween. Thanks for the cool link!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

NOw I am extra doubley super duper EXVITED!!!!!!! This is the cherry on top!!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

For the moon lovers.... pic of a Full moon I took back in March..... if the clouds go away I'll try to get tonight's, as well


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, nice picture!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

My autistic son just came in and took my hand and wanted me to take him outside to look at tonight's moon. BEAUTIFUL!!

I am soooo excited that it will be a full(enough) moon on Halloween! Thanks for the thread!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Terra said:


> Wow, nice picture!


Thanks Terra  

I did go up into the higher part of our neighborhood last night to get a pic, but didn't get any shots that were worthy of keeping. There's a 'blue moon' at the end of the month, so maybe then LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

really? I didnt know that. COOL! Just to make my Halloween brighter!


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Wow, I don't ever remember that happening before!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Bummer..I'd rather it be dark on Halloween...a full moon will water down a lot of lighting effects in a yard haunt.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Hopefully it will be cloudy. I deal with enough ambient light from the street lights.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I can imagine some happy people who decided to dress as werewolves this year


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

I think maybe it's rare that it happens. Does anyone know how often a full moon on Halloween happens?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love that pic jd: I had it on a evite one year for my halloween party......we have similar tastes you and I ( at least @ halloween!  )



jdubbya said:


>


----------



## Coffin Joe (Aug 19, 2012)

Owoooooooooooh !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

A high chance of the first major snowstorm of the season is expected October 31st.........j/k lol ::running for cover now::


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

E.F. Benson said:


> I think maybe it's rare that it happens. Does anyone know how often a full moon on Halloween happens?


Looks like the most recent was back in 2001, and before that? 1955, apparently. http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...EQFjAC&usg=AFQjCNFV4vp1moHMHgNaZv87uC4CKybW7Q


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I just don't want any rain. Earlier today the sun was out and as normal here in North Fla. it was raining like crazy. Typical liquid SUNSHINE !


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I got bored and looked at the 2012 Farmers Almanac (not that I live by those) and it said snow is possible for my location for Halloween. Last year was a bit nippy so I'm hopeful. Currently going through a colder spell, 55+/- at nights...but here in Iowa, anything can happen.


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Looks like the most recent was back in 2001, and before that? 1955, apparently. http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...EQFjAC&usg=AFQjCNFV4vp1moHMHgNaZv87uC4CKybW7Q


Thanks, I didn't think it was common.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

SWEET!!!! Full Moon (_|_)


----------



## Coffin Joe (Aug 19, 2012)

Last year we had snow on night before halloween


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

jdubbya said:


>


Awesome pic! Full Moon on Halloween does indeed rock.


----------

